# Ukraine's Definitely Got Talent!



## Reloader (Feb 11, 2010)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class=ecxMsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; WIDTH: 100%; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" width="100%"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class=ecxMsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; WIDTH: 100%; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" width="100%">THIS IS AMAZING 
Please take time to read the script below and then watch the video - you will be so pleased you did. This lady has real talent - not like some on our version of this show.....
Subject: The winner of 2009's Ukraine's Got Talent
This video shows the winner of 2009s " Ukraine's Got Talent", Kseniya Simonova, 24, drawing a series of pictures on an illuminated sand table showing how ordinary people were affected by the German invasion during World War II. Her talent, which admittedly is a strange one, is mesmeric to watch. 
The images, projected onto a large screen, moved many in the audience to tears and she won the top prize of about $75,000.
She begins by creating a scene showing a couple, sitting holding hands on a bench under a starry sky, but then warplanes appear and the happy scene is obliterated. 
It is replaced by a woman's face crying, but then a baby arrives and the woman smiles again. Once again war returns and Miss Simonova throws the sand into chaos from which a young woman's face appears.
She quickly becomes an old widow, her face wrinkled and sad, before the image turns into a monument to an Unknown Soldier.
This outdoor scene becomes framed by a window as if the viewer is looking out on the monument from within a house. 
In the final scene, a mother and child appear inside and a man appears standing outside, with his hands pressed against the glass, saying goodbye. 
The Great Patriotic War, as it is called in Ukraine, resulted in one in four of the population being killed, with eight to 11 million deaths out of a population of 42 million.

[youtube]vOhf3OvRXKg[/youtube]


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>












</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Feb 12, 2010)

*Whoa!!!  That, my friend, is truly awesome.  *


----------

